# British Columbia Timeshare Vacation



## Miss Marty (Jul 13, 2019)

Looking for suggestions on timeshare resorts
in Victoria and Vancouver in British Columbia

What are the chances of getting summer 2020
with RCI How many tpu`s does it take to get a
studio or one bedroom at a WorldMark Resort?

What are some of the top tourist attractions
and how are the golf courses in these areas?

Would be traveling to/from by car
Ferry from Bellingham Washington


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 13, 2019)

I think your chances of getting a WM in Victoria or Vancouver in summer are very close to zero. Summer in both those locations books up by members well in advance, and worldmark does bulk deposits so members can't put that in.

Victoria also on has 2 bedroom and larger units, which would make it more costly in TPU even if it did come up.

I have seen the Rosedale on Robson come up before, although that may have been in II.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 13, 2019)

I think the better car ferry is from Port Angeles.


----------



## geerlijd (Jul 14, 2019)

Would you consider Whistler?  I just returned from a week in Whistler through RCI, and had a great time.  That will be an easier exchange, but start an ongoing search right away if your looking fo next summer.  If you have RCI points, check that exactly 10 months out as well.


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 14, 2019)

I wouldn't take a ferry from Bellingham anywhere except to Alaska.  You can drive to Vancouver from Bellingham in about an hour, not counting wait time at the Border.  If you time it right, there often is no wait at the Border, so it's easily done.

As Tom says above, the car ferry from Port Angeles to Victoria is well worth doing.  But to get there, you need to drive about 90 minutes south from Bellingham to ride another ferry, from Coupeville to Port Townsend, then drive an hour to Port Angeles.  Catching the ferry to Victoria is easy from there.  It's a nice drive, and the ferry ride to Port Townsend is quite scenic.

Dave


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 14, 2019)

I assumed the OP is coming in from Alaska since that is the only destination for the ferry in Bellingham.
If going to Victoria, the ferry out of Anacortes is the best option, especially with a car; cheaper, closer and more scenic as you travel through the San Juans.  Next best would be Tswassen near Vancouver through the Gulf Islands.  For any of the above options to Victoria, reservations are mandatory for summer travel.  

I think Whistler is a good suggestion; it has more timeshares than other choices.  Otherwise, you really need to do a trade with a WM or VI owner. 

Sue


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 14, 2019)

Flying in from the East Coast 
to visit relatives in Bellingham


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jul 14, 2019)

You might consider pushing your visit back to September or early October for your trip. Early fall is beautiful in the Pacific Northwest and there is more availability when the kids are back in school. I love the location of this timeshare in the San Juan Islands in Washington State. Have not seen a lot of inventory available though.

*Lagoon Shores* 
San Juan Island 
Roche Harbor WA 98250


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 15, 2019)

sun starved Gayle said:


> You might consider pushing your visit back to September or early October for your trip. Early fall is beautiful in the Pacific Northwest and there is more availability when the kids are back in school. I love the location of this timeshare in the San Juan Islands in Washington State. Have not seen a lot of inventory available though.
> 
> *Lagoon Shores*
> San Juan Island
> Roche Harbor WA 98250



Zero chance of getting a summer week here.  May is very possible; I've gotten it twice.  I haven't tried Sept or Oct but got a March week on a super cheap Extra Vacation.  

Sue


----------



## klpca (Jul 16, 2019)

sue1947 said:


> Zero chance of getting a summer week here.  May is very possible; I've gotten it twice.  I haven't tried Sept or Oct but got a March week on a super cheap Extra Vacation.
> 
> Sue


How was the weather in May?


----------



## qb_bc (Jul 16, 2019)

May can be very nice, but the spring weather is not predictable. This year, May has been the nicest month weather wise, June and early July have not been as nice. July is now changing and it appears we will get more sunny days. Not nice tends to mean more cloud, temperatures in the range of 15 to 20 C, and periodic showers. One can still get out and do almost anyhting they wish.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 16, 2019)

We have been to Vancouver Island as early as May and as late as October. We were lucky and always got good weather. Same in Vancouver.


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 16, 2019)

klpca said:


> How was the weather in May?



Some sun, some clouds, it might rain; it's the Pacific NW.  We go out regardless.  Early May is when the prairie flowers are blooming at American Camp at San Juan Island National Historic Park.  The San Juans are ideal for bicycling, through getting groceries on a bike for a week would be a challenge.  Roche Harbor has minimal services and you need to pick up groceries in Friday Harbor but you could do that on your way home from the ferry dock after a day trip to Lopez  or Shaw Islands.  

Sue


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 17, 2019)

I'll be shocked if we get a trade w/ RCi into the western Rockies of B.C. for May 2020. We were hoping to use a t/s as a base to see the Banff/Jasper area after we disembark from a cruise in Vancouver. We've had an ongoing search in since April.


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 18, 2019)

beejaybeeohio said:


> *I'll be shocked if we get a trade w/ RCi into the western Rockies of B.C. for May 2020*. We were hoping to use a t/s as a base to see the Banff/Jasper area after we disembark from a cruise in Vancouver. We've had an ongoing search in since April.



I'll be shocked if you don't get it.  Eastern BC has a high concentration of timeshares and May is early season yet so it is usually a very easy trade.  I just booked Bighorn Meadows for the last week in May in II.  It looks like RCI hasn't gotten any May weeks yet, but they will come through.
Radium Hotsprings to Fairmount is ok for Banff/Kootenay and Yoho, but Jasper is really too far for a day trip.  It's more doable if you are based in Canmore so you might want to add that to your search list.  

Sue


----------



## bizaro86 (Jul 18, 2019)

sue1947 said:


> I'll be shocked if you don't get it.  Eastern BC has a high concentration of timeshares and May is early season yet so it is usually a very easy trade.  I just booked Bighorn Meadows for the last week in May in II.  It looks like RCI hasn't gotten any May weeks yet, but they will come through.
> Radium Hotsprings to Fairmount is ok for Banff/Kootenay and Yoho, but Jasper is really too far for a day trip.  It's more doable if you are based in Canmore so you might want to add that to your search list.
> 
> Sue



I agree with this. I think that is a very doable trade.


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 18, 2019)

Ditto. I had an last minute ePlus retrade I was looking to make and watched II listings heavily this last May. Had the chance for a number of resorts in May - including Bighorn Meadows.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jul 20, 2019)

Thanks for the encouraging words! Hopefully a match will be made. If we did venture to Jasper, we'd spend a night in that area. It's worked out on other trades if we leave midweek to visit an area that is not doable as a day trip.


----------



## spirits (Jul 27, 2019)

Tacoma is a TUGGER and she is very knowledgeable about Worldmark.  Give her a message (;

Not a trader but have you tried to book Pacific Shores in Parksville?  That is a beautiful part of the island.  The resort has gone through ownership issues...Tacoma also owns a summer week there...she might have some connections.

If you can get some time at Worldmark Victoria...I would snap it up. It is a lovely resort and in a prime location.  Fall is a nice time of year also.


----------



## sjsharkie (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm here at the Worldmark Sundance in Whistler now (leaving tomorrow the day before the big Ironman competition).  There are 2 properties here - Sundance and Cascades.  Sundance has bigger units and is near the Creekside village.  Cascades has nothing larger than a 1BR AFAIK but is located near the main Whistler village and has a pool (Sundance does not).   It is beautiful here and I love the 2BR loft units that are on the top floor at Sundance -- my 5th time staying here and we come almost every summer (and sometimes winter).  As others have mentioned, trading would be difficult but I'd put in a request anyway -- you never know.

Good luck.

-ryan


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 28, 2019)

Went to the AAA Car Care Travel Center near BWI
to pick up some Canada & West Coast maps and
travel guides. They have a huge selection of both.


----------



## barto (Aug 20, 2019)

spirits said:


> Tacoma is a TUGGER and she is very knowledgeable about Worldmark.  Give her a message (;
> 
> Not a trader but have you tried to book Pacific Shores in Parksville?  That is a beautiful part of the island.  The resort has gone through ownership issues...Tacoma also owns a summer week there...she might have some connections.
> 
> If you can get some time at Worldmark Victoria...I would snap it up. It is a lovely resort and in a prime location.  Fall is a nice time of year also.



Pacific Shores no longer shows up in RCI from a quick search - I assume because the resort was sold and the new owner took it out of the directory, although perhaps there are still some units under different ownership?  Would love to know - we're in love with that place!  Helps that we managed to book (as a hotel) one of the 600 block units this past June... just...wow.  Would love to be able to use an exchange to get in there again (Points in particular)!

There's Old House in Courtenay, north of Parksville - that one should still be available for Points, at least.

Bart


----------



## spirits (Aug 21, 2019)

Bart...Tacoma...or Joan (;  is a good friend.  She used to own a summer week at Pacific Shores..not sure if she still does.  She would be a good person to message if you have any questions.

Not sure if you only use points.  We love a nice place called Inn Off the Sea near Parksville.  It is an old timeshare building that went into recievership many years ago.  Units are individually owned.  Look it up on the internet...lots of owners rent their units out...we have been going there for 15 years and like it better than Pacific Shores!!!


----------



## Tacoma (Aug 22, 2019)

Unfortunately Pacific Shores was sold and is no longer a timeshare. Anyone with a week is getting a check very soon for over $750 (I assume Canadian Dollars) and I think there is a smaller payment after the taxes are all settled. VI offered us owners points for free but without access to Pacific Shores I didn't think they offered much that worldmark doesn't have so I didn't want to take on another maintenance fee. You think you're disappointed that week at Pacific Shores prime summer was my retirement plan. 
Joan


----------



## barto (Aug 29, 2019)

spirits said:


> Not sure if you only use points.  We love a nice place called Inn Off the Sea near Parksville.  It is an old timeshare building that went into recievership many years ago.  Units are individually owned.  Look it up on the internet...lots of owners rent their units out...we have been going there for 15 years and like it better than Pacific Shores!!!



Hadn't heard of it, so thanks for bringing it to my attention!  Looks like it's about 50 minutes south of Parksville... a bit of a drive, of course, but maybe I can convince my wife to give it a try.  We really got used to being close to Parksville and Qualicum, both of which we really like.  And quick access to Coombs for an obligatory visit to Cuckoo's restaurant!  

Always great to have options, and that's one I wasn't aware of, so many thanks for pointing it out!


----------



## spirits (Aug 30, 2019)

barto said:


> Hadn't heard of it, so thanks for bringing it to my attention!  Looks like it's about 50 minutes south of Parksville... a bit of a drive, of course, but maybe I can convince my wife to give it a try.  We really got used to being close to Parksville and Qualicum, both of which we really like.  And quick access to Coombs for an obligatory visit to Cuckoo's restaurant!
> 
> Always great to have options, and that's one I wasn't aware of, so many thanks for pointing it out!


T

Check out Crow's Gate Pub just down the road (;  Lovely garden to eat lunch on a nice day.  We never get tired of the ocean view...but it is out in the country.  Easy to access Nanaimo and really what is half an hour drive these days (;  The outdoor pool is my favorite!!!


----------



## JohnPaul (Aug 30, 2019)

BTW if you plan to take the Coupeville - Port Townsend or Anacortes - Victoria(Sydney) ferries you really want to get a reservation to insure you get on the boat.  There is no cost unless you don't use the reservation without cancelling.  Google Washington State Ferries.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 1, 2019)

Just to let posters on this thread know, we did get a match to our ongoing search. It was for a 4 bedroom at Marble Canyon in Fairfied Glade. Unfortunately we decided to turn it down since our plans were likely to change by next May. I revised the OGS for France for a 4 week span a year from now. Fingers X'd for a trade for the!


----------



## sue1947 (Sep 1, 2019)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Just to let posters on this thread know, we did get a match to our ongoing search. It was for a 4 bedroom at Marble Canyon in Fairfied Glade. Unfortunately we decided to turn it down since our plans were likely to change by next May. I revised the OGS for France for a 4 week span a year from now. Fingers X'd for a trade for the!



Marble Canyon is among the newest options at Fairmont Hot Springs.  Keep it in mind for a future trip.


----------

